
CivClicker - epsylon
http://dhmholley.co.uk/civclicker.html
======
bshimmin
The source [0] is kind of an incredible copy and paste achievement. Clearly
the author doesn't suffer from the "Last Line effect". [1]

Still, it was sort of fun for a minute or two.

[0]:
[http://dhmholley.co.uk/civclicker.js](http://dhmholley.co.uk/civclicker.js)
[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7858612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7858612)

~~~
dhmholley
I hope the source isn't too horrible. I was basically a complete javascript
novice when I started coding the game. If I were to write it again I'd
probably do it very differently, though I still have a lot to learn.

~~~
reitzensteinm
You finished it, which is by far the most important thing. Without that, it
doesn't matter what the code looks like because you'd have achieved nothing.

My first Flash game that I wrote in two weeks had some god awful copy pasted
code that made me embarrassed to show anyone. But it made six figures over the
years and launched what turned out to be a viable career in game development
(I've never had a real job).

Code quality is important to work on, but it's just there to help you with the
primary goal: shipping something cool.

You got there, so fuck the code. Great job.

------
lukasm
Great! Yesterday I wasted a few hours on this
[http://adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com](http://adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com)

Do you pine the days of Knights and Merchants? Age of Empires? I wish someone
would make game like that. No need for fancy graphics. No MMO. No in-app
purchase. Same experience like the old ones have.

~~~
edwintorok
"0 A.D. originally began as a comprehensive total conversion mod concept for
Age of Empires II [...]the team soon turned to trying to create a full
independent game based on their ideas"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/0_A.D._%28video_game%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/0_A.D._%28video_game%29)

~~~
lukasm
Tried that. Performance is bad and gameplay needs tweaking

------
cmdkeen
My finger hurts. Good inspiration on how you can put something together fairly
quickly. I've been playing with a medieval simulator for a while now - and
this has galvanised me to get back into it. Cheers!

------
vanilla
don't stress your fingers !

setInterval(function(){increment(food);increment(wood);increment(stone)},50);

~~~
digdigdag
Well where's the fun in that?

~~~
boobsbr
Some people like to play the game, some like to play with the code behind the
game.

------
kennywinker
I just played through A Dark Room on iOS, and it's probably one of the best
phone games I've ever played. Looks similar to this, but used as a
storytelling platform in a way that it doesn't look like this (or the web
version of a dark room) is to the same extent.

------
makmanalp
Addicting! One thing is that I have tons of barracks and stables but can't
seem to be able to create soliders and cavalry for some reason ...

~~~
MrBlue
You need metal for soldiers

~~~
makmanalp
I already have metal :(

------
DanBC
I am gently worried that I'll play an incremental game that is also mining
some kind of crypto coin simultaneously.

That sounds unlikely but look at the reddit group for cookie clicker collector
- people do leave it running for days.

~~~
sroerick
Would you play a game that used that as its business model?

~~~
DanBC
If they were upfront about it I might. It'd be better than having to remove
via IAPs some totally artificial timer.

------
RTesla
Really nice man! I've been playing it for an hour now.

~~~
RTesla
Still playing it. I seem to be stuck with no ore, but needing ore to get
miners to collect ore?

